# 1952 Schwinn Corvette, (General Classic Schwinn Questions)



## guitarman7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this so please bear with me.  I bought a '52 Schwinn Corvette.  It only needs a few things to get it running but I need help determining what the correct parts are.

Chain, how do I determine the correct chain size and length?

Tires.  I have rims, they're old, but I'm not sure if they are original.  How do I determine the correct tire size?

That's about it.  

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 1, 2011)

pictures would help


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 1, 2011)

if its a Corvette. i doubt it to be 1952.
Schwinn got the name from the Chevrolet 
Corvette, & they wasn't built until 1953.
i believe the Schwinn Corvette started in 1955.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 1, 2011)

yep,no 52 corvette!


----------



## 48b6 (Mar 1, 2011)

pedal alley said:


> if its a Corvette. i doubt it to be 1952.
> Schwinn got the name from the Chevrolet
> Corvette, & they wasn't built until 1953.
> i believe the Schwinn Corvette started in 1955.




I think it was 54.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 2, 2011)

guitarman7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Chain, how do I determine the correct chain size and length?
> 
> ...



If the rims are original to the bike then they should be stamped S7. If they are S7s then they take schwinn specific tires. 
The chain should be standard 1/8" bike chain and your LBS should have one, length should be around 56" but you will need to use a chain break to cut it to length. I usually put the rear tire on the bike and center it in the fender, then put the chain on and measure the length before I cut it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 4, 2011)

48b6 said:


> I think it was 54.




The middleweight line came out in March '54. I have either American Bicyclist or the smaller size mag from that month and it has an ad announcing the line, including the 'vette.


----------



## MrNemo (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the bike was developed in 54 but not available to the public to 55


----------



## MrNemo (Mar 13, 2011)

Mark do you live in pa by chance? I recentley saw a craigslist ad for a 52 corvette and a couple of other bikes


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2011)

They were announced to dealers Spring '54.They were available to the public Fall '54. I've seen and owned a few late '54 m/w's,nothing earlier. 

Pat


----------



## 48b6 (Mar 13, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> They were announced to dealers Spring '54.They were available to the public Fall '54. I've seen and owned a few late '54 m/w's,nothing earlier.
> 
> Pat




So if I have a Oct 1953 frame what would it be ? Jaguar?


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 13, 2011)

they started same year as the 
Chevrolet Corvette ? cool.thanks.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 14, 2011)

48b6 said:


> So if I have a Oct 1953 frame what would it be ? Jaguar?




I'm thinking it would be a ballooner and not a middleweight,but anything is possible. The serial numbers  of that era are not 100% accurate for nailing down manufacturing dates.


Pat


----------



## 48b6 (Mar 19, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> I'm thinking it would be a ballooner and not a middleweight,but anything is possible. The serial numbers  of that era are not 100% accurate for nailing down manufacturing dates.
> 
> 
> Pat



It's a middleweight.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a 1913 "Lucky Bill's Bike Shop of St. Louis" Corvette that I've been trying to sell forever. First $1500.00 gets it!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 20, 2011)

48b6 said:


> It's a middleweight.




Measure the distance between the seat stays @ the upper fender mount. I'd be interested in what you find.

Pat


----------



## David D. (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a 53 corvette accordind to the s/n  sold it but still have pics of the bike and s/n...


----------



## David D. (Mar 20, 2011)

the pics are on motorbicycling .com under my account... David D.


----------



## mruiz (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree Fall 1954, I have a girls Corvette. Frame dated 1954 and SA 3 speed hub.


----------



## 48b6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Seat stays? 







PCHiggin said:


> Measure the distance between the seat stays @ the upper fender mount. I'd be interested in what you find.
> 
> Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 25, 2011)

48b6 said:


> Seat stays?




The seat stays are the upper rear tubes that are between the seat tube and rear forks.The upper rear fender mount is between them.The lower rear tubes are the chain stays. Now get a tape  and measure between the seat stays just in front of the upper rear fender mount.


----------



## 48b6 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I assure you it's a middle weight, and it measures 2"


----------

